# buffedCast 277: Eure Fragen zum dieswöchigen buffedCast



## xashija (12. Dezember 2011)

Mittwochs ist buffedCast-Tag! Und damit auch Ihr bei der Plauderrunde rund um MMOs und Offline-Rollenspiele zu Wort kommt, suchen wir Eure Fragen. Habt Ihr Fragen zu bestimmten Spielen, benötigt Ihr Tipps? Dann nutzt unseren Foren-Thread zum Podcast und stellt uns Eure Fragen zum buffedCast oder lasst uns Eure Meinung zu aktuellen Rollenspiel-Themen wissen. Wir schließen den Fragen-Thread für neue Einsendungen Dienstag gegen 11 Uhr.


----------



## Hellyes (12. Dezember 2011)

Hi buffis!

*An den zweiten Teil:*

-> Oli's Interview mit James Ohlen fand ich sehr interessant.
Als Ohlen über die Sprecher der Vollvertonung erzählte, warf das für mich eine Frage auf:

Was ist eigentlich, wenn ein Sprecher eines Spieler-Charakters für weiteren Content ausfällt?
Die Umgewöhnung beispielsweise von Mass Effect zu Mass Effect 2 empfand ich jetzt nicht so schlimm,
als Shepard plötzlich eine andere Stimme hatte. Bei einem MMO stelle ich mir dies jedoch schwierig vor.


-> @Oli: Wie fühlt es sich an, wenn ein Mitarbeiter von Bioware deine Frage zwei mal hintereinander ignoriert? 
(Die Frage nach dem speziellen Bug)


----------



## Micro_Cuts (12. Dezember 2011)

SWTOR:
Jeder Planet (Questgebiet) in TOR hat ja spezielle Marken die man ab und an bekommt.
1. Was kann man sich dafür kaufen?
2. Kann ich die Low Level Marken später irgendwie Sinnvoll eintauschen wenn ich auf 50 noch welche übrig habe?

Spieler die keine CE haben können sich ja bei der Flotte für 1 Mille Credits den Zugang zur VIP Launge kaufen.
Haben diese Spieler dann auch Zugriff auf den CE Händler?

Danke das wars erstmal ^^


----------



## TeXer (12. Dezember 2011)

SWTOR - PVP-Server:

Ist es in SWTOR möglich Städteraids zu veranstalten und die feindliche Stadt / Region auch "länger zu besetzen" ?


----------



## Durag Silberbart (12. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Buffies,

Natürlich wie so oft in letzter Zeit von mir wieder eine SW-ToR frage:

Das Spiel kommt ja in gefühlten Minuten endlich Online. 
Vor einiger Zeit hatte ich schon einmal eine frage betreffs eines zukünftigen Addons gestellt. 
Heute möchte ich gerne wissen ob ihr euch vorstellen könnt das man eine dritte Fraktion hinzu bekommt. Zum Beispiel die Hutten. 
Mögliche Klassen könnten sein:
Gefallener Jedi (Der es nicht zum Sith geschafft hat)
Abtrüniger Jedi-Botschafter (Der es nicht zum Sith geschafft hat)
Söldner (Könnte auch Pirat heißen)
Ganove
Damit währen in der Theorie alle vier Klassen abgedeckt. Und eine dritte Fraktion könne ein weiterer Meilenstein in der MMO Geschichte sein. Gibt es bisher in keinem Top MMO. 

Was denkt ihr zu einer dritten Fraktion? 


Mfg Darth Durag


----------



## Neiz1337 (12. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Community, hallo Buffed,
ich kann mich kaum zusammenreißen um nicht mehr als zwei Fragen zu stellen   

*
Guild Wars 2:*

1) Noch zwei Wochen bis zum Jahreswechsel, es fehlt noch die letzte Klasse, die Beta soll starten, es kommen kaum Informationen nach Außen.
Was haltet Ihr von der Firmenpolitik? Ist das produktiv oder eher kontraproduktiv? 
Auf der einen Seite kann man die Entwickler verstehen - its done when its done, aber wann wurde das Spiel angekündigt? Haben die Entwickler sich übernommen? Nuke Wars 2 ?
Steigen die Kosten nicht irgendwann in's Unermessliche? Unterhalt- und Lohnkosten müssen bezahlt werden, ohne das man Einnahmen erzielt.

2) Man hat unzählige Möglichkeiten an Waffen kombinationen, man kann Steine, Bretter und andere Gegenstände aufheben, jedesmal verändern sich die Skills auf 1-5. Man kann Situationsbedingt seine Waffen wechseln und und und. Mir erscheinen diese vielen Möglichkeiten als überzogen. Wie soll ein einziger Spieler sich 1337 Möglichkeiten merken um Schaden anzurichten? Führt das nicht zwangsläufig zu extremen Chaos, unausgeglichenheit im PVP und überforderten WOW-Jüngern   ? 


Grüße der Neiz


----------



## Borgosh (12. Dezember 2011)

Hey Buffies! Heute auch mal kleine Fragen von mir. *

SW:TOR*
Raids: Es gibt ja die gleichen Raids in einer 8- und einer 16-Spieler-Version. Gibt es in beiden identischen Loot, der nur in der Anzahl variiert? Oder ist der Loot für die 8-Spieler-Version schlechter. Rein von den Stats betrachtet.
Raids: Sind 16 Spieler die Höchstzahl für Raids oder gehen auch noch mehr in einen Raid? Und ist für später Raidcontent für mehr Spieler als 16 angedacht?

*Cast/Website*
Wann wird endlich der erste Buffedcast-Teil zum SW:TOR-Teil? Wie lange glaubt ihr dauert es noch, bis auf der Buffed Webseite ganz links SW:TOR im Menü zu sehen ist anstatt WoW?  Rift wurde ja bereits "abgelöst". 
(Beantwortung der Frage gerne im SW:TOR-Teil des Casts. )

Danke.


----------



## Quente (12. Dezember 2011)

Hallo

Wann kommt endlich mal ein Special-Buffedcast zum Thema PvP. Oder besser gesagt, wann wird das Thema mal mehr in Cast behaldet. Zudem leidet der Cast an mangelden Gleichgewicht (zu viele Priester der Horde).
Exclusive Gäste aus dem PvP- und PvE-Kontent wäre sehr interssant. Man könnte zum Beispiel, SpielerInnen von I Atrox I (EU-Aegwynn zum Thema PvP befragen) oder SpielerInnen von Irae AoD zum Thema PvE befragen.

LG
Quente


----------



## d2wap (12. Dezember 2011)

Hallöchen!
Das Jahr neigt sich dem Ende zu... Und so stelle ich wie jedes Jahr die selbe Frage:

Was waren 2011 eure Top Titel und Events - und eure Flop Titel und Events?
Und was denkt ihr, wird 2012 so alles passieren? Gibts eine MMO Überraschung? 

In diesem Sinne viel Spaß beim Fragen auswerten und spielt diese Woche nicht zu viel Star Wars


----------



## Inferno1990 (12. Dezember 2011)

Hi liebe buffis

Ich weiß das hier eigentlich fragen her gehören aber ich wollte euch die information zukommen lassen das es das dk startequip nicht am jahrmarkt sonder bei den ritter der schwarzen klinge gibt

Liebe grüße aus österreich


----------



## brainphase (12. Dezember 2011)

Hi, liebes buffed-Team!

Ich entnehme dem buffed-Magazin 11-12/2011 im Artikel zu SW: TOR, "_dass es auch in höherstufigen Level-Gebieten zu Kämpfen zwischen Spielern kommen kann da man dort für PVP-Kämpfe markiert wird_." Bedeutet das, dass ich beim Questen gegankt werde (so wie bei Aion)? Kann man die o. a. Level-Gebiete umgehen? Ich hatte eigentlich vor, SW: TOR zu spielen, aber wenn es so etwas wie einen PvP-Zwang gibt, ist das Spiel nichts für mich.

lg, brainphase (aka Helmuth, männlich)


----------



## Xaltheos (12. Dezember 2011)

Hallo liebes Buffed-Team,

meine Frage bezieht sich auf den WoW-Teil: Ich bin im Zeitraum in dem 'Mists of Pandaria'
erscheinen könnte in den USA.
Ich sammle die Collector Editions. Kann ich mir die dann auch in den Staaten kaufen, oder
funktioniert der Key dann hier nicht?


Viel Spaß beim casten

LG
Xaltheos


----------



## AndreasM (12. Dezember 2011)

*WoW:
*Um auf den letzten Cast und den Schwierigkeitsgrad der Drachenseele noch mal zurück zu kommen: Worin liegt eurer Meinung nach denn die Ursache? An fehlenden neuen und herausfordernden Bossmechaniken oder aber an dem doch recht frühen Feuerlande Nerf, der das Durchschnittsgear beim DS-Start auch für "Casualgilden" (schlimmes Wort, aber ich finde grad kein besseres) doch deutlich verbessert hat im Vergleich zu früheren Raids, z.B.?
*
*Von Blizzard's Seite hieß es im Vorfeld, dass der Drachenseele Raid nach und nach schrittweise vereinfacht werden soll. Habt ihr dazu mittlerweile mehr Informationen, wann und wie das erfolgen soll?


----------



## Krinte (12. Dezember 2011)

Hey Buffed.

Habe eine Frage zu Rift im Bezug auf die Buffed Show. Ich zeigt ja nahezu alle WoW Bosse in der Show. Wäre es auch möglich das bei Rift und Hammerhall zu machen? Ich dneke viele haben die Instanz und deren Bosse noch nicht alle gesehen und Hammerhall ist son ein guter Raid( schöne Umgebung gute Bosskämpfe). Flo ist doch soweit ich weiß bei einer Top gilde (name vergessen) die Auch akylios schon down hat. Kannst ja mal bischen mit Frapsen. 



lg Krinte


----------



## Weizegger (12. Dezember 2011)

Frage für den 2ten Teil 

Mahlzeit !
Ich spiele gerade The Witcher 2 ,bin da noch nicht am Ende (bitte keine Spoiler)und würde gern wissen ob ein dritter Teil schon in der Mache ist . Aber noch viel mehr würde mich interessieren in welcher Reihenfolge man die Bücher lesen sollte, da daß irgendwie nicht so genau nachzuvollziehen ist auf den ersten Blick in irgendwelche Bestelllisten. Ich weiss daß der Flo grosser Fan der Serie ist, dachte ich daß mir da vieleicht weitergeholfen werden kann. 

Lg  der TERA herbeisehnende Weizegger


----------



## B_85 (12. Dezember 2011)

1. Wo ist Björn hin? 
2. Was haltet ihr von der Ankündigung das in WoW PvE und PvP näher zusammen rücken sollen? 
3. Wo seht ihr die Zukunft der MMOS? Was müssen Entwickler eurer Meinung nach machen damit euch ein MMO fesselt (Abgesehen von einer guten Geschichte)?


----------



## Rohal (12. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

ok, ich habe nur drei kleine Fragen zu SWTOR bzw. Allgemein:

- Wie könnt Ihr gerade einen Cast aufnehmen? Solltet Ihr nicht alle
euren Mailaccount checken um mit SWTOR anzufangen?!
Headstart ab Dienstag Nachmittag. 

- Hat nun jemand frei genommen/bekommen um das Spiel Zuhause zu spielen?
Obwohl, SWTOR in der Redaktion zu spielen ist ja wie Urlaub!  

- Warum hat das Printteam noch nicht die Sonderausgabe fertig? Infos zum Sonderheft? 

:-)

Danken und macht weiter so.

Grüße
Rohal


----------



## Saotendo (12. Dezember 2011)

Zu SWTOR:

- Wie viele Begleiter gibt´s ca. im Spiel und wie machen die auf sich aufmerksam? Haben die ein spezielles Symbol über dem Kopf (So wie Questgeber)?

- Wird das Aussehen der Begleiter per Zufall generiert oder haben die ein "festes" Aussehen? Wenn die ein "festes" Aussehen haben kann es ja passieren,
  das 20 Leute mit dem gleichen Typen rumrennen, eine sehr frühe Clonearmee 


- Kann ich jedem Begleiter individuelle Berufe beibringen oder haben alle Begleiter die ich habe die gleichen Berufe?

- In einem YouTube Video habe ich gesehen, das die Begleitermissionen (Einen Begleiter wegschicken, damit er z. b. Materialien zum Rüstungen herstellen farmt) ca. 3-6 Min. dauern.
  Werden diese "Missionen" später länger dauern? Ich stelle mir das ansonsten ziemlich nerfig vor wenn man mit 5 Leuten in einer Ini ist und alle paar Meter sagt einer "Mom, ich muss 
  meine Begleiter eben zum farmen schicken". (Soweit ich weiß kann man das von überall und muss nicht auf dem Schiff sein, korrigiert mich wenn das nicht stimmt)-
- Sind die Sachen, die man herstellen kann schlechter oder besser als die Sachen die man beim Questen bekommt?

- Was bringen einem die Missionsfähigkeiten der Begleiter? (Diplomatie, Ermittlung, Schatzsuche und Unterwelthandel) 
  Laut www.swtor.de:


Diplomatie - die Kunst, Abkommen auszuhandeln und zu schließen (Gibt das dann Rufzuwachs bei Fraktionen?)
Ermittlung - die Fähigkeit, Beweise zu untersuchen und Hinweisen zu folgen, um wertvolle Geheimnisse zu lüften (Was verstehen die unter dem Begriff "Geheimnisse"? Rezepte?)
Schatzsuche - das Aufspüren und Bergen wertvoller Gegenstände anhand von Hinweisen (Bringen die Gebleiter dann Equipment mit oder makieren die nur ein Gebiet auf der Karte und mann muss dann hinlaufen und den Gegenstand ausbuddeln?)
Unterwelthandel - Erfahrung im Handel mit illegalen Gütern und Diensten (Drogen oder Waffenhandel?)


----------



## aspendolf (12. Dezember 2011)

Wie kann ich mir die Account übergreifende Erfolg system vorstellen? Heist es das ich alle meine Erfolge mit jeden Char hab? (auch neue erstellten)


----------



## Arras Lighthammer (12. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Buffed-Team:

Folgende Frage zu WoW:

Ist es geplant bzw. gibt es Hinweise, dass durch den neuen Dunkelmondjahrmarkt, irgendwann wieder die Möglichkeit bestehen könnte, an den "Wappenrock der Argentumdämmerung" zu kommen, welcher seinerzeit als Questbelohung vom "Invasion der Geißel"-Event zu bekommen war?

LG
Arras


----------



## Locopoco (12. Dezember 2011)

Krinte schrieb:


> Hey Buffed.
> 
> Habe eine Frage zu Rift im Bezug auf die Buffed Show. Ich zeigt ja nahezu alle WoW Bosse in der Show. Wäre es auch möglich das bei Rift und Hammerhall zu machen? Ich dneke viele haben die Instanz und deren Bosse noch nicht alle gesehen und Hammerhall ist son ein guter Raid( schöne Umgebung gute Bosskämpfe). Flo ist doch soweit ich weiß bei einer Top gilde (name vergessen) die Auch akylios schon down hat. Kannst ja mal bischen mit Frapsen.
> 
> ...



Dem kann ich nur beipflichten.


----------



## Blauershanks (12. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Buffed Team ich wollte mal fragen ob mit dem Addon ein neuer Slot für Charakter hinzukommt ich habe 10 Chars und will keinen Löschen.
und 2 Frage welche Rüssi wird der Mönch eigentlich tragen.


Ihr seid super. Grüsse Shanks


----------



## Topperharly (12. Dezember 2011)

wie schafft ihr es, heute einen buffedcast aufzunehmen, obwohl jede sekunde eine email von bioware kommen könnte, in der steht, dass ihr jetzt spielen dürft?


----------



## Draktur (12. Dezember 2011)

Hallo 
Ich würde gerne mal wissen was mit den 3 Pc's passiert sollten die Facebookseiten nicht genug likes bekommen...
Teilt ihr die dann unter euch auf? 
Danke für die Antwort und euch noch eine schöne Vorweihnachtszeit.


----------



## Vanndoom (12. Dezember 2011)

Einen schönen juten Tach an das buffed Team...

Bei euch werden ja bestimmt auch Leute arbeiten, die sich mit dem Programmieren etwas auskennen!?
Und zwar gibt es ja bei wow jetzt diesen schönen Schlachtzugsbrowser, in dem man für seine Rolle beim würfeln auf items einen
Punkteboni erhält.
Meine Frage dazu ist jetzt:
Wieso ist es anscheinend so schwer, die items vernünftig zuzuordnen? Beispielsweise kann man als Schurke auf Schmuckstücke
würfeln, auf denen Stärke ist. Ich kann es einfach nicht begreifen, wieso man solchen items nicht auch Klassen zuordnen kann!!?


LG Vanni


----------



## Toralon (12. Dezember 2011)

Moin moin,

Frage an den zweiten Teil:
Klingelt bei euch gelegentlich das Telefon weil ihr den Unmut von einem Entwickler/Publisher auf euch gezogen habt? Z.b. weil eine Wertung nicht genehm war oder weil ihr etwas verraten habt was noch unter NDA war?

Gruß,
Tora


----------



## Baastel (12. Dezember 2011)

Hi,Leute ...

An den WoW Teil,werdet ihr auch TOR spielen bzw habt ihr euch es bestellt ?
Was sind die Sachen an TOR die ihr am besten findet und was am schlechtesten ?

Macht weiter so !


----------



## L0wki (12. Dezember 2011)

Frage an den zweiten Teil

EQ2: werdet ihr jetzt wo Everquest 2 kostenlos ist dem Spiel nochmal einen Test unterziehen. Oder das neue Addon testen? Spielt überhaupt irgendwer in eurer Redaktion Eq2? 

SWTOR: Wie empfindet ihr das Handwerksystem? Gibts überhaupt Handwerk was nicht von den Gefährten übernommen wird? Und hat man später mehr als einen Gefährten? Wenn ja können die jeder 2 Sammel & 1 Craftingfähigkeit erlernen?


Wie immer vielen Dank fürs Beantworten der Fragen.


----------



## Melz (12. Dezember 2011)

SWTOR.

Hallo Buffies.Ich hatte die SWTOR Beta gespielt und mir ist folgendes aufgefallen:

Am Anfang hatte ich Republik gespielt und habe es mit 2 klassen nicht geschafft bis Corusant stufe 10 zu erreichen, nach einer weile hatte ich dann auch Imperium angespielt und da hatte ich mit 3 klassen nach den Startgebieten schon locker Stufe 11 oder sogar schon stufe 12 erreicht. 

Meine Frage dazu, ist euch auch sowas in der Art aufgefallen, habt ihr mitbekommen das daran noch gearbeitet wurde, oder gehört das sich daran noch was Ändern soll? 

Sind euch sonst noch Unterschiede bezüglich des Levelns aufgefallen, die einem sofort ins auge springen?wie eine seite oder klasse ist extrem schwieriger zu leveln? oder das die Levelzeit von 1-10 extrem variiert?

Lieben Gruß vom Melzi,

PS: besonderen Gruß an den Zam, Osten Rules


----------



## BenNevis (12. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Jungs und Mädls aus'm Autolautsprecher 

wie wär's eigentlich endlich mit einem "richtig" geteilten Podcast.

Also ein Part wow und der zweite Teil dann der Rest - ich ärger mich immer beim vorspulen :\


----------



## ZAM (12. Dezember 2011)

Topperharly schrieb:


> wie schafft ihr es, heute einen buffedcast aufzunehmen, obwohl jede sekunde eine email von bioware kommen könnte, in der steht, dass ihr jetzt spielen dürft?



Indem keiner von uns Urlaub hat.


----------



## Fruehlingsroellchen (12. Dezember 2011)

Juten Tach Buffed-Team!

An den 2. Teil:
 - Wird Star Trek Online irgendwann komplett auf deutsch übersetzt sein? Die Homepage hat ja z.B. derbe Probleme damit...
 - Funktioniert SWTOR auf meinem Laptop? (Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU T4300 2.10GHz; 4.5 GB RAM; NVIDIA GeForce G210M)

Hab mich an die Zwei-Frage-Regel gehalten, wie ihr ja wolltet


----------



## Scark (12. Dezember 2011)

Fruehlingsroellchen schrieb:


> Juten Tach Buffed-Team!
> 
> An den 2. Teil:
> - Wird Star Trek Online irgendwann komplett auf deutsch übersetzt sein? Die Homepage hat ja z.B. derbe Probleme damit...
> ...



Die kann ich dir beantworten: Ich hab nen Lapp mit 2.13 Gig (dual core), 4 gig arbeitsspeicher und ner gt240m und auf kompletten low details war es teilweise in Flashpoints oder bei Gruppenquests ne Qual. Spass wirst du mit dem Rechner nicht haben(wenns überhaupt läuft).


----------



## Twein (12. Dezember 2011)

Hallo liebe Buffies!

Hier sind meine üblichen 2 Fragen:

1. Jeremy Soule hat sehr schöne Lieder für Oblivion und Guild Wars komponiert. Ist er aus bei Skyrim um Guild Wars 2 dabei?

2. Mein Buffed- Magazin-Abo ist bald zuende. Verlängert sich das Abo automatisch? (hoffentlich ja)

MfG
-Twein


----------



## Scark (12. Dezember 2011)

Hi liebe Buffies,

hier auch mal meine 2 Fragen:

1. Glaubt ihr, dass das vorverlegen des offiziellen Release auf den 20.12. und das vorverlegen des Headstarts auf den 13.12. eine Marketingmasche war? Ich freue mich zwar, dass ich noch früher, als erwartet ins Spiel darf, aber irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, als ob das von Anfang an so geplant war. Die äusserst positive Resonanz seitens der Community konnte man sich ja denken.

2. Glaubt ihr, dass Bioware in gewohnter Qualität weiteren Storycontent für jede Klasse liefern kann (in Zeitabständen, in denen die Community noch keine Messer wetzt -> sprich: völlig ungeduldig ist)? Ich habe ein bisschen die Befürchtung, dass der Endgamecontent höchstens aus vertonten Dailies und Flashpoints/Operations/PvP besteht. Sicherlich nicht tragisch, wenn die Qualität stimmt, aber die Vollvertonung ist ein hoher Anspruch, den Bioware sich da gesetzt hat.

ps: Ich war gestern beim Hutten. Irgendwie war das Date ziemlich langweilig. Der hat den ganzen Tag nur Huttenball geschaut und von der blauen Twilek geschwärmt.


----------



## CatInWonderland (12. Dezember 2011)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

ich richte (mal wieder) meine Frage an die WoW Runde. 

Zunächst etwas zur Lore: Können sich die Drachen Aspekte nun eigentlich auch nicht mehr in ihre Drachen Form verwandeln? und denkt ihr, dass nun alle Drachen der verschiedenen Schwärme ebenfalls keine besonderen Kräfte mehr haben, so wie Chromie oder Zaladormu(das is der aus den Höhlen der Zeit)? Denn das hieße ja, dass wir in Zukunft auf Zeitreise-Abenteuer verzichten müssten und auch solche Sachen, wie der Besuch der Höhlen der Zeit in der Kinderwoche, wegfallen würden.

Meine zweite Frage geht in Richtung Raids: Ich spiele bei der Allianz auf Eredar, einem Server auf dem inzwischen ein riesiges Ungleichgewicht zwischen Horde und Allianz herrscht. Letztens ist auch noch die Gilde Refuge auf unsere Hordeseite getranst, weshalb nun noch mehr Spieler die Fraktion gewechselt haben. Die Raids innerhalb unserer Gilde und auch mein eigener haben im moment wieder recht stabile Gruppen, doch sobald mehr als eine Person ausfällt müssen wir teilweise auf random Spieler zurückgreifen, was in einem schrumpfenden Spieler Pool zunehmend schwieriger wird. Habt ihr mit euren Raids ähnliche Probleme? Ich glaube mir wäre es lieber gewesen, wenn ein Fraktionswechsel auf demselben Server nicht möglich gewesen wäre-wie seht ihr das?

Herzliche Grüße und euch einen schönen Cast, sowie einen schönen Tag!
Eure Cat


----------



## G. Vader (12. Dezember 2011)

*Frage an Oli:

*Im PC-Games Podcast wurde erwähnt, dass es das Gerücht gibt, dass du bei einer Presse-Vorführung eines Weltkriegsshooters nachdem der erste Deutsche erschossen wurde aufgesprungen bist und gerufen hast "Opa Neeeeeiiiin". 

Stimmt das oder übertreiben deine Kollegen?


*Frage für den zweiten Teil:

*Von welcher SWTOR-Klasse findet ihr die Klassenstory am besten und warum? (bitte keine Spoiler)


----------



## Lornanix (12. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

ich hätte mal fragen zu SWTOR

1. Wenn ich jetzt mehrere Charaktere habe, ist es möglich das ich denen dann per post system gegenstände schicke die ich mit meinem Handwerksberuf  hergestellt habe ? oder kann man nur Handwerksgegenstände tragen wenn man auch das dazugehörige Handwerk beherrscht ?

2. Könnt (dürft) ihr noch weiteres zu den Begleitern sagen, bisher habt ihr nur was über die begleiter gesagt die man als erstes bekommt. Wäre es mölich das ihr auch was zu den begleitern sagt auf die man im weiteren Verlauf des Spiel trifft ? z.b. beim Sith Inquisitor.


----------



## Neiz1337 (12. Dezember 2011)

Twein schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Buffies!
> 
> Hier sind meine üblichen 2 Fragen:
> 
> ...



Guild Wars 2 auf jedenfall, google einfach mal  freue mich auf die musik!  




G. schrieb:


> *Frage an Oli:
> 
> *Im PC-Games Podcast wurde erwähnt, dass es das Gerücht gibt, dass du bei einer Presse-Vorführung eines Weltkriegsshooters nachdem der erste Deutsche erschossen wurde aufgesprungen bist und gerufen hast "Opa Neeeeeiiiin".
> 
> Stimmt das oder übertreiben deine Kollegen?



Wurde im vorletzten Cast beantwortet, es stimmt, aber nicht so wie es dargestellt wurde. außerdem hat er "noooo grandpaaaa" gesagt, damit die englischen vertreter es auch verstehen


----------



## kaepteniglo (12. Dezember 2011)

G. schrieb:


> *Frage an Oli:
> 
> *Im PC-Games Podcast wurde erwähnt, dass es das Gerücht gibt, dass du bei einer Presse-Vorführung eines Weltkriegsshooters nachdem der erste Deutsche erschossen wurde aufgesprungen bist und gerufen hast "Opa Neeeeeiiiin".
> 
> Stimmt das oder übertreiben deine Kollegen?



Wie wäre es mit dem buffedCast von vor 2 Wochen? Man muss die Fragen nicht 3x hintereinander stellen.


----------



## SunSoul21 (12. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab mal ne Frage zum Thema Diablo 3 

Was haltet ihr von den Gerüchten das das Release wegen Korea verschoben worden ist?

Und vermutet ihr das es nun im Januar erscheinen wird oder obs noch länger dauern wird.

Lg


----------



## Cobr4 (12. Dezember 2011)

Holla

Zu den dauerhaft atributssteigernden Funzelklunkern (beim schreiben grad der Name entfallen), die man finden kann eine Frage: Wird man zu den Startplaneten zurück kehren können um die da einzusammeln, wenn man das bis zum Verlassen der Starterplaneten nicht gemacht hat?


----------



## Nayfal (12. Dezember 2011)

Kann man sich schon vor Release von SWTOR anschaun, wie die einzelnen Server heißen werden? Würde die Koordination vorab erleichtern, wenn man sich als WoW-Gilde evtl. gemeinsam in SWTOR auf einem Server einfinden möchte.


----------



## Ziggy Stardust (12. Dezember 2011)

*ZU SWTOR:*

1. Auf welchem Server spielt ihr ?

2. Was spielt ihr als Hauptcharakter ?


----------



## yoba (12. Dezember 2011)

Hallo in die Runde.

*The Secret World*

Aufgrund des SW: TOR Starts halten sich so gut wie alle Konkurenten zurück, wenn es um Infos ihrer Spiele gibt. Mit GW2 rechne ich persönlich nicht vor September 2012. Davor kommt aber TSW, welches mir vom Ersteindruck gut gefällt.

Da der Hype um Conan sich negativ auf Funcom ausgewirkt hat, kann ich verstehen, daß Sie jetzt schön tief stapeln. Vieleicht zu tief.

Nun ist der Starttermin für TSW schon für den 30. April 2012 angesetzt und selbst auf der TSW Homepage sind die Infos sehr rar. Zieht ruhig ein Vergleich mit TOR vor 4 Monaten: 
Das Spiel ist nirgendwo Gelistet oder Vorbestellbar, z.B. Amazon(weder .uk noch .de). Von Betaspielern ausserhalb der F+F, hab ich noch nichts gehört.
Das Forum ist rein in Englisch. Habt ihr Infos oder könnt ihr bei Funcom nachhacken, ob sich im Forum (ähnlich wie bei TOR) auch eine Gliederung in Engl., Frz. und Deutsch in naher Zukunft etablieren wird? Und wie weit die Lokalisierung sich schon befindet.
Es sind noch knapp 4 Monate Entwicklungszeit übrig bevor es los geht und ich befürchte, daß das Spiel nur auf Englisch kommt. Sollte dies passieren, wird es schwer werden für TSW auf dem deutschen Markt.
Könnt ihr meine Befürchtung zerstreuen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

yoba


----------



## Aroku (12. Dezember 2011)

Hiho buffed,
ich hätte gerne gewusst was die Meinung der WoW-Leute hierzu ist.
Ich habe gestern auf Youtube ein Video von dem User  TradeChat  gesehen indem sie 39 Fakten über WoW erzählt, unter anderem erzält sie davon das, das erste Legendary im Game eine Halskette  (Talisman of Binding shard) war. Nachdem der Spieler  Noktyn es als erster Spieler der welt gelootet hat wurde es aus dem loottable entfernt, er durfte die Halskette jedoch behalten.

Ihr könnt euch das Video ja gern auch selber anschauen und dann eure Meinung dazu sagen.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vibjsWMCZHo&feature=g-vrec


----------



## Pantherrebel (12. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Buffed-Team.

Eine Frage an die WoW-Runde. 

Wisst Ihr ob das kommende Winterhauchfest was diese Woche beginnt, überarbeitet wurde mit blöden Dailys? 
Oder ist es soweit noch so ruhig wie die anderen Jahre?

Und könnte man annehm, dass die Dunkelmondinsel in der Nähe der Feuerlande ist? 
Ich konnte feststellen, dass mein Addon "Silverdragon" (Addon zum aufspüren von Rarmobs) öfter beim betreten der Insel Rarmobs der Feuerlande anzeigt?

Eine schöne Woche noch.


----------



## rokn (13. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

zu SW:ToR

1)
Zunächst wollte ich etwas zu der Global Cooldown Diskussion von letztens beitragen und habe hierdurch eine Frage zu Secret World.
In Sw Tor hat man ca. 1,5 Sek. GCD. Das finde ich völlig i.O., denn exakt solange dauern die Animationen. Wenn ich mit dem Lichtschwert angreife, ist es eben auch erst nach 1,5 Sek. wieder in Ausgangsstellung. Wenn ich mit dem Blaster schieße und permanent auf die Fähigkeit hämmer, entsteht auch eine fließende Schusssequenz (kann daher nicht nachvollziehen, wie man SW: ToR langsam finden kann).
Nun die Frage: Wie sehen denn in Secret World die Animationen aus, wenn ich im Prinzip im Millisekundenbereich Aktionen ausführen kann. Hört sich für mich seltsam an und stell ich mir sehr wuselig vor. Wirkt es noch wie ein flüssiger Kampf? Und wenn doch jede Fähigkeit eine Animation hat, dann gibt es ja doch einen GCD, einen versteckten eben...

2)
Ist bekannt, ob in der Spielebox ein Gästepass sein wird? Ich muss meine Freundin noch entgültig von SW:ToR überzeugen, sodass Siw WoW abschwört  Sie hat bisher nur ein paar Stunden Beta gespielt.

Dank an euch und viel Spaß mit dem Spielstart


----------



## Krinte (13. Dezember 2011)

Locopoco schrieb:


> Dem kann ich nur beipflichten.





ja schön das doch noch mehr Rift interessenten hier sind


----------



## KleinerBreiti (13. Dezember 2011)

2. Teil

Es gab doch mal eine Umfrage bezüglich der Aufteilung des Podcast

Was ist dabei rausgekommen?

ich würde mich so derbe freuen, wenn der WOW-Teil getrennt vom Rest ist und man nicht mehr spulen muss 

Wie ist das die Planung.
Vielen Dank,  muss jetzt weiter SWTOR spielen


----------



## L0wki (13. Dezember 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Indem keiner von uns Urlaub hat.




Böse Menschen würden jetzt behaupten spielend Geld verdienen sei wie Urlaub *duck und weg*


----------



## Tigra Watanabe (13. Dezember 2011)

WoW:

Da ja die Aspekte nun Sterbliche sind, frage ich mich welche Rolle sie nun einnehmen werden, haben sie nur ihre Aspektkräfte verloren oder auch ihre Drachenformen und wird Thrall wieder Chief oder was anderes?

Wenn ihr auf die 3 5er Inis schaut und auf den raid, sowie die kurzen Zwischensequenzen die nicht einmal gerendert sind wie die Intros, meint ihr auch (wie ich) das Blizzard das interesse an catalysm verloren hat (von wegen, den Failcontent schnell durchhaun und wieder mehr Qualität mit Pandaria versuchen)? Das mit dem Gold durch Wächterjunges war ja auch ein Fail, die 3 von mir sind mittlerweile Ladenhüter.

***

2. Teil:

Gute Idee für eure Nerds Serie, nachdem ich euren JarJar Gag im letzten Cast gehört hab: Schafft euch eine JarJar Maske an, dann macht damit Southpark nach, also der Typ heist da JaJa Dings und wird in jeder folge irgendwie umgehaun und dann der "Oh mein Gott, sie haben JaJa umgehaun." und als Antwort fangen alle an zu lachen.


----------



## Agorn (13. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Buffed-Redakteure,

ich mach es kurz und frage direkt meine 2 Fragen  :

1. Was haltet / Wie findet ihr von Indiegames wie LIMBO,Bastion, Dungeon Defenders?
2. Meint ihr man hat viel verpasst, wenn man SWTOR erst im Januar anfängt?

Ich kann erst im Januar mit SWTOR anfangen (Familientour zu Weihnachten + Silvester).
Daher könnten die Levelgebiete ausgestorben sein, wie in WoW heute oder seht ihr das anders?


----------



## Adryan (13. Dezember 2011)

Hallo liebes Buffed-Team,

Frage zu *SWToR*:

1. Was meint ihr, wie lange wird's dauern bis der erste Spieler level 50 erreicht hat?
2. Wann kann man mit eine SWTor-Datenbank auf eurer Webseite rechnen?

Zusatz-Frage: Wann macht Ihr endlich den SWToR-Teil zu 1. buffedCast-Teil? Das Vorspulen ist wirklich lästig xD

Viele Grüße
Adryan (aka Adrian, männlich *hihi*)


----------

